# Got Some Yummy Juice Incoming



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

#yummy

Gizmo and I just placed an order for the following

*236 ml Unflavored Nicotine Juice USA made*(Nicotine Strength: 12 mg/ml (Mild), Blend: PG 80% VG 20% )
*Absinthe Electronic Cigarette Flavoring*
*Amaretto Electronic Cigarette Flavoring*
*Banana Split Electronic Cigarette Flavoring*
*Bavarian Cream Electronic Cigarette Flavoring*
*Butterscotch Electronic Cigarette Flavoring*
*Caramel Candy Electronic Cigarette Flavoring*
*Cotton Candy Electronic Cigarette Flavoring*
*Dragon Fruit Electronic Cigarette Flavoring*
*Irish Cream Electronic Cigarette Flavoring*
*Key Lime Electronic Cigarette Flavoring*
*Mango Electronic Cigarette Flavoring*
*Maraschino Cherry Electronic Cigarette Flavoring*
*Menthol Electronic Cigarette Flavoring*
*Mocha Electronic Cigarette Flavoring*
*Root Beer Electronic Cigarette Flavoring*
*RY4 Electronic Cigarette Flavoring*
*Vanilla Custard Electronic Cigarette Flavoring*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (28/10/13)

nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (28/10/13)

Hope you will like all the different flavours. I personally always go back to menthol after trying many flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/10/13)

Absinthe sounds the most intriguing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Hope you will like all the different flavours. I personally always go back to menthol after trying many flavours.


 
I dont know when last i actually smoked an "analogue" flavour like tobacco or menthol so could be nice and refreshing 



> Absinthe sounds the most intriguing.


 I also think it sounds very interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/10/13)

I see a laboratory opening soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/10/13)

hehehehe will play the dexters lab theme song.... hmmmm or maybe breaking bad - breaking bad seems more badass

Reactions: Like 1


----------

